# Are Pygmy/Nigerian dwarfs destructive?



## SBUCKS (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all! On my property, cows on the outside, but would like 2 Pygmy/Nigerian dwarfs in the 1/2 acre surrounding my house. However, must I be concerned about them chewing on cables, HVAC unit, trim on the house, satellite, gutters, etc?! I'd love to have them for the enjoyment and lawn maintenance, but don't want them to eat my house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please let me know.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 23, 2017)

I am not sure how Nigerian/Pygmy goats do but our nubians and boers definitely like to chew on things. I wouldn't worry too much ranything except cables. When I was a kid we two Pygmy goats and they were mostly just fat and lazy, it will also depend on the temperament of your goats. They can be a bit destructive though, you might have to goat proof your yard.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

SBUCKS said:


> Hi all! On my property, cows on the outside, but would like 2 Pygmy/Nigerian dwarfs in the 1/2 acre surrounding my house. However, must I be concerned about them chewing on cables, HVAC unit, trim on the house, satellite, gutters, etc?! I'd love to have them for the enjoyment and lawn maintenance, but don't want them to eat my house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goats are a lot less 'destructive' than most people think. Elvis is a Nigerian Dwarf and he only destustuction he is guilty of is rubbing his horns on the trees. Oh, and he decided once that my husband's apple tree saplings looked delicious!! He is actually very picky. He doesn't like apples, just the trees. He doesn't eat plastic or tin cans or whatever else people mistakenly think they eat. Maybe other kinds of goats, but I know my Nigi and the Pygmy girls carrying his babies (yayyyyyyyyy!!) aren't destructive and Elvis lives in my backyard. Jazzy and Speckles (the girls) live in the front yard of their home. Hope this helps


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes goats will chew on cables, gutters, your shrubs etc.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 23, 2017)

I prefer to use the word "inquisitive" but yes the end result is destruction. Don't let goats near anything you don't want chewed. For their sake as well as the sake of your house!


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok maybe it depends on the goats. lol. Some people have very 'inquisitive', as @NH homesteader referred, goats. I will say that I have to get creative with keeping Elvis out of the gardens. And he LOVES hedges!!
And he loves to climb


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

X2 what OFA and NH said - and X100 if they are horned goats!


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

BUT they are cute and addictive, so be careful. lol


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 23, 2017)

People who have horses will tell you they are destructive, but IME, pound for pound, goats are worse. They will eat the leaves off of anything they can reach, and eat the bark off of anything they can't. They climb on fences and rub on them, breaking them down. Goats with horns will butt things to knock stuff down or apparently just for the fun of it.

I have to give them credit, though - goats are smart. After a few accidental exposures, mine won't touch azaleas or camellias (which are apparently toxic). They don't eat a whole lot of any particular plant, which may be a species adaptation to living in an environment where most plants have some chemical defenses against being eaten. If a goat eats only snack-sized portions of a variety of plants, maybe it manages to avoid getting a harmful quantity of any particular toxin.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 23, 2017)

I had my brand new tractor in the goat field and left it for about 30 minutes. While I was gone they chewed the plugs that are for capping hydraulic lines if you need to work on the tractor. They have also chewed two power cords for the barn cams. And a hose for misters.


----------

